# Best iPod Stereo system for living room Part 2



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/58352-best-ipod-system-living-room.html

I had to post this again. Everyone gave me so many suggestions (thanks all!) with certain assumptions that it started to get confusing. Let me narrow down my specs...

I want to play my iPod in the living/dining room with good quality sound. Not tinny. Yet I'm not an audio expert and don't need pro quality sound.

I don't want to play tunes on my Mac from my office in the basement that may allow me to listen to it in the living room. I don't want to run back and forth to change something or shut it off.

I don't want to use my old turntable, tape deck, CD player, amp and HUGE speakers any more. I want a smaller high quality sytem that will sit on a cabinet.

I want my iPod to be charging while it is playing. (Does the Audio Engine 2 do this or just the AE 5?)

My price range is $150 to $350.

So far, I'm considering the Bose Sounddock (on sale at Best Buy), and Audio Engine 2. Do either of those fit the best or is there something else?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Best one I've heard that didn't cost a fortune.
Apple - iPod Hi-Fi

Update: hmmm, their page for it is still up but the online store doesn't have it. Might be discontinued, in which case, have a look at this:
Blue Raven


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

I've got the Altec Lancing iM7 and it's worked wonders for me! I'm actually looking to get a 2nd one for my room.. I use mine at work and it's the loudest boom box in the house  I work in ceramic flooring so we've got the whole house to ourselves to blast away =) It's got great bass response and detailed sound. Only thing that may bother you is the remote... if you've got a big room it may not be great... you have to be like 4-5 feet from it for the remote to work properly... or at least that was the case with mine. I really dont like the HI FI one from Apple b/c the dock is in a *IMO stupid location! You have to leave a lot of clearance room on top for the iPod. Also if you ever use it on the field, great battery life with 8x D Cell batteries. Mine lasted 4-5 days 8hrs a day on average... n rechargeable batteries are highly recommended!


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*I second that...*

I have to agree with the iM7. I love this. I've had it for over a year now and I'm so glad I didn't sell it last year like I wanted. If you go to iLounge.com they still give it top marks although I don't think they're making them any more. Fantastic sound with deep bass and high volume. It's also portable, took it to Mexico for my wedding. It's also got s-video out so you can watch video on your tv through the ipod. I use the video out constantly and if you convert your video with isquint using the highest settings it's got pretty remarkable quality.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Best one I've heard that didn't cost a fortune.
> Apple - iPod Hi-Fi
> 
> Update: hmmm, their page for it is still up but the online store doesn't have it. Might be discontinued, ...


I was in to BestBuy on Dec.23rd, and they had some Apple iPod Hi-Fis.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

SoyMac said:


> I was in to BestBuy on Dec.23rd, and they had some Apple iPod Hi-Fis.


The iPod Hi-Fi was discontinued on September 5th, and is no longer available from Apple. Anything being sold now is just leftover in the distribution channels.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

John Clay said:


> The iPod Hi-Fi was discontinued on September 5th, and is no longer available from Apple. Anything being sold now is just leftover in the distribution channels.


But that probably means the price is NICE. How much was it at BB?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> But that probably means the price is NICE. How much was it at BB?


Mmm, I don't remember exactly, but I remember that the price was high - at least $250, and maybe over $300.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

The best I've heard is the B&W's Zeppelin.. the housing is made of steel therefore produces amazing sound also weighs a ton and feels very solid and as asthetics goes it would look really cool and not out of place in a decent living room..price is killer also around 6 Bills.


The next best sounding is the Harmon Kardon Go and Play- Best Buy has it for $200 this week.. which I was thinking of buying but thought to myself that now we'r kinda going backwards with these little boom boxes which people started using in the 80's and then moved on to seperate amps and speakers for better sound -and now we're going back to these little guys for our ipods/iphones- so I don't want to put that in my living room, the best sound will always come from seperate systems. 

So now I'm thinking of hooking my old Sony 5.1 amp and speakers- 5 satelite speakers which I already have in the wall in my living room (I have the wires running behind the wall) from when I had my 42" Tv, which I have now moved to the family room to replace an older set. All I'll have to do is get a universal dock (will charge my iphone ) which has a line out in it therefore will hook upto the amp and and works with the iMac remote-Done! way better sound than _*any *_boombox, charges the iphone, and looks good!

If you dont' need portability from a system in your living room go get a home theatre set which will give you 5 satellite speakers and small sub and amp with built in DVD/CD player for around $200. 

All you do then is fish the wires behind the walls for the satellite speakers and hang them you don't need to hook the 5th speaker cause your only going to play music, put the receiver in a decent place with the universal dock on top of it for the ipod/iphone-buy the iMac remote, Just make sure the receiver has an aux in line most will. I think asthetically this is the best way to go for a decent living room set up, and with the sound coming from 4 speakers in all 4 corners of the room and bass from the sub, you'll be more happier, and you don't need to turn up the volume for great sound then.

Below is the Zepplin...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've been toying with getting something for my iPod Video,
I'm impressed with the iLuv, But do I really want another gadget in the house.

This system is nice though and I could put it on top of my livingroom T.V.

Dave


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I agree with the iM7. Bose is overpriced and overrated. Keep in mind, you'll never get as good a sound as a larger stereo system, but the iM7 is quite good.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with most posts before mine. Bose is definitely overrated and actually has horribly inaccurate sound reproduction - it's nothing like the actual sound that was recorded. It's their trademark to tune sound incorrectly, but what might seem pleasing to the ear. 

The B&W Zeppelin is incredible - I've heard it and it's almost shocking how good it is, however it's price is prohibitive.

We have an ExtremeMac Tango - it's a similar concept to an Apple Hifi, but smaller in proportion and we've absolutely loved it. It has two tweeters, and two midrange drivers, and subwoofer all built in. It has excellent sound reproduction capabilities, can play loud if you need it to, and comes with a remote and charges your iPod. Check it out - We bought ours straight from Apple.ca. I note that Best Buy also carries them now, so you could have a closer look at one before buying one online. 

Good luck - let us know what you end up with.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

ZRXer said:


> ...We have an ExtremeMac Tango ... bought ours straight from Apple.ca. I note that Best Buy also carries them now....


A search on Apple and BestBuy now turns up nothing for the ExtremeMac Tango. 
Is there anywhere else that I could look at one of these, and how much does it cost?


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought an inexpensive and portable Logitech AudioStation Express.










I love it .


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Depending on your needs the Macally PodWave IP-A111 might be what you are looking for.

I read the review at iLounge and was really impressed by it,
Might pick one up to use with my iPod Video.

Just have to find a store that sells it, Haven't found one that carries it locally yet.

Caution:
There are two versions of the Macally PodWave IP-A111
The older version (Smaller in size) and the newer revision (Bigger in size with a mod)

Edit:
This may be a bit small for a living room system, But if you want something to
carry around with you then this might fit your budget.
I found it and bought one at Mostly Digital by using ShopBot.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

ILive Flat Panel iPod Docking System is on sale at Futureshop for $99.99 ($200. off)

Not much info on this speaker dock at iLounge.

From what I've read in the comments at iLounge, People seem to think this is cheaply made.


Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You might also want to consider getting a monitor speaker set,
Kelly's Music has them at a bigger discount than most other sellers on the Internet.

The M-Audio monitors have inputs for an iPod or other device.

Dave


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Raven said:


> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/58352-best-ipod-system-living-room.html
> 
> I had to post this again. Everyone gave me so many suggestions (thanks all!) with certain assumptions that it started to get confusing. Let me narrow down my specs...
> 
> ...


audio engine audio engine audio engine audio engine

it's the way to go. fits within your budget; don't need a stereo (ipod plugs right in on top and/or you can add an airtunes express to the back) and the sound is kick butt. The company's origin manufactures speakers for recording studios so they don't screw around. They saw the ipod boom and decided to make some speakers for that market. I can't say enough about how good they sound. Great range...not at all tinny yet they'll accent the high hats etc... when they need to. if you lived near me, i'd let you come over and listen to them.

and nope, i don't work for them. I know the details of their history after talking with their sales rep when i bought my 2 sets. I haven't tried the '2's, but the original AE's are fantastic.

Happy New Year.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Audio Engine A5 does look good, If you've got the money, Go for it.

More info on the A5 in black or white at their online store

I like the wireless capability.

Dave


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Veej said:


> we'r kinda going backwards with these little boom boxes which people started using in the 80's and then moved on to seperate amps and speakers for better sound -and now we're going back to these little guys for our ipods/iphones- so I don't want to put that in my living room, the best sound will always come from seperate systems.
> 
> So now I'm thinking of hooking my old Sony 5.1 amp and speakers- 5 satelite speakers which I already have in the wall in my living room (I have the wires running behind the wall) from when I had my 42" Tv, which I have now moved to the family room to replace an older set. All I'll have to do is get a universal dock (will charge my iphone ) which has a line out in it therefore will hook upto the amp and and works with the iMac remote-Done! way better sound than _*any *_boombox, charges the iphone, and looks good!



I Just hooked up my four speakers to the Home theatre receiver/DVD/CD player with a universal ipod dock hooked up and sitting on top, and through in the iPhone, it all works like a charm, even the dock remote- works the iPhone..pause/play/forward/volume....and the sound is awesome with a small dedicated sub, and 4 satellite speakers, the room sounds full even a low volume. Plus no out of place looking boom box, the receiver is a slim one (most of the HT in Box receivers/DVD/CD players are slim) so it sits on a side table with a the lamp and dock on top of it almost invisible.

I still say people if portability is not requirement, then don't get these tweeny boomboxs and players, get a "Home theatre in a box" and a universal dock, and then you'll realize the massive difference, as I said with these little guys its like we're going back to the 80's with sound.

Now for my patio I'm thinking of outdoor speakers and...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Veej said:


> Now for my patio I'm thinking of outdoor speakers and...


Heh...
How about yet another wireless speaker/sound system.

Dave


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> A search on Apple and BestBuy now turns up nothing for the ExtremeMac Tango.
> Is there anywhere else that I could look at one of these, and how much does it cost?


You're right - I see that neither site lists the product - strange. I saw them on Boxing Day at the South Edmonton Common Best Buy, so I would assume other Best Buys around town and around the country would carry them as well. 

Here is the company's direct link - they cost $199 at this time.

Tango for iPod — iPod home audio system — XtremeMac


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

A rather "limited" review on the XtremeMac Tango at iLounge.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dolawren said:


> Depending on your needs the Macally PodWave IP-A111 might be what you are looking for.
> 
> I read the review at iLounge and was really impressed by it,
> Might pick one up to use with my iPod Video.
> ...


I took delivery of the Macally Podwave IP-A111B today from Mostly Digital,
This thing is great, I've tried it out on my iPod Shuffle and my 30 gb Video iPod.
For $16.99 I'm not surprised that they are sold out over at Mostly Digital.

Dave


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dolawren said:


> I took delivery of the Macally Podwave IP-A111B today from Mostly Digital,
> This thing is great, I've tried it out on my iPod Shuffle and my 30 gb Video iPod.
> For $16.99 I'm not surprised that they are sold out over at Mostly Digital.
> 
> Dave


Is that version 1 or 2 of the Podwave? I've heard that one of the two versions is superior to the other.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's version 2 of the two different versions.

So long as I make sure to encode the Mp3's at a high end sound and equalize it
nicely then it sounds really nice, However...If I play a song that hasn't been
adjusted then I'll get some distortion at higher volume levels, Or an overly tinny sound.

I don't really mind too much, I've been using it to view video's on my Video iPod.

Dave


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

By the length of this thread, there are too many choices out there! ;-)
I was interested in the Audio Engine, but it doesn't charge the iPod. I emailed the manufacturer and they do not have ONE retailer in Winnipeg to see the product. 

I tried bidding on Apple's Hi Fi online, but got outbid several times.

Just happened to be at Best Buy in Wpg and they had an Altec Lansing M602 on sale for $129. I wouldn't say it's the best sound system, but for that price, I bought it. So far, so good.

Thanks for all your comments.


----------

